# Looking for Reputable breeder in New England



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of Oliver. I have heard of dry drowning in people but not dogs. That is very sad. I don't know about breeders in New England but hopefully someone will. Also type New England breeders in the search box. There are quite a few threads with various recommendations. Be sure to verify that they do all health clearances or post sire and dam names and someone will help you. Here is one breeder thread. Best wishes.

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...breeder-recommendations-near-connecticut.html


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

vtdoohens5 said:


> I've also just read not to trust any breeders on AKC Marketplace. I'm confused. I thought the AKC website was trustworthy. Here are the breeders I have found. Most I have contacted.
> 
> Hidden Acres in NY, Whalens Wonderful Goldens in NY, Beth Gooder in Canton NY, Dawn Melendez in CT, Michelle Ansler in NY, SandsGoldens in NY, Nadines Naturals, River Valley English Cream Goldens, Oceans Breeze Goldens in Vermont, Able Creek Kennels in North Carolina, and one other in Southern VT.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with these breeders?


So, here is the thing with the AKC Marketplace. It only means the puppies can be AKC registered. It is not an indication of quality or health. In fact, the bulk of the breeders advertising on there are not good ones. It tends to be back yard breeders and as you put it puppy mills. A big part of that is supply and demand. Good breeders that have all the health certifications on the parents usually have all their puppies spoken for before they are born and sometimes before the breeding even happens. AKC Marketplace is for breeders that have puppies on the ground that need homes, which usually means they are not good ones. I actually used to retain an annual listing as an education tool but let it go this year because I had found that the contacts I got didn’t care about getting edu about responsibly bred puppies and only cared about a puppy now. By the way, I never had any available puppies to list the Marketplace because they were spoken for before they were born. 

The other thing is that AKC makes no effort to verify any claims and lies are rampant on the Marketplace, especially in regard to health. 

As an example, here is one of the breeders you contracted. 
The first image shows this breeder is claiming to do the health certifications for Goldens.
The second shows what that health testing is. 
The third shows the parents registration names that are used on www.ofa.org to verify health certification claims. 
The fourth shows that this breeder is claiming GRCA memb which if that is the truth, they are agreeing every single year to abide by the health certifications as part of the membership renewal process. 
The fifth shows the farher of this litter is missing 2 of the 4 health certifications. 
The last one shows the mother of this litter has none of the health certifications they claim. In fact she can’t have hip or elbow certifications because she was born 7/15/2016 and is not 24 months old yet. So, she was bred underage. 

This amount of lies and questionable ethics is very common especially on the Marketplace. It is sad to say buying a puppy is very much buyer beware. Always independently verify any claims a breeder makes. I say that regardless of who you buy from. Only extend your trust to breeders that earn it by backing up their claims with evidence. Learn how to go to www.ofa.org and very. I’ll post a few more images in the next post that should help you gain some understanding of what to look for. 

I have not been through your whole list but assuming you got all of those off of the Marketplace, it is very unlikely any are good.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Here are some images on health certifications that should help you understand what you are looking for.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I did just finish checking your list and as I expected, not a single breeder listed there has the appropriate health testing. 

I don’t know if it is close but on the 21st there is a show in Carmel. Goldens show in ring 2 at 10:00.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Assuming 'Whalen' is their last name they are also not on the 1-18 GRCA roster. So that membership isn't true either. I'll zip a note to the watchdog people...


----------



## vtdoohens5 (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you so much for the condolences and information! I really appreciate it!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Most of the breeders on your list pop up red flags in my memory. I am the past President of the Vermont Golden Retriever Club. Feel free to send me a message, I'd be happy to give you some names of good breeders in the area.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

If you would consider rescuing a Golden, contact Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue in Hudson, MA. They do place dogs in VT.


----------



## forevercaninecompanion (Oct 21, 2019)

vtdoohens5 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and I've been doing research on Goldens. We sadly lost our 12 week old Oliver from "dry drowning." Has anyone experienced this? Unfortunately, we were ill equipped and hadn't done proper research about finding a breeder. Oliver came from a puppy mill. I have read and read and searched the forum looking for recommendations and I'm not really finding anything. I've also just read not to trust any breeders on AKC Marketplace. I'm confused. I thought the AKC website was trustworthy. Here are the breeders I have found. Most I have contacted.
> 
> Hidden Acres in NY, Whalens Wonderful Goldens in NY, Beth Gooder in Canton NY, Dawn Melendez in CT, Michelle Ansler in NY, SandsGoldens in NY, Nadines Naturals, River Valley English Cream Goldens, Oceans Breeze Goldens in Vermont, Able Creek Kennels in North Carolina, and one other in Southern VT.
> 
> ...


I want to start this review by stating how much I love my 16 month old Golden Retriever, and how I am forever grateful to have her. I post this review to state that I will never return to Oceans Breeze Golden Retrievers for another dog, nor would I ever recommend them to anyone in search of a Golden Retriever. 

I picked up my dog in August of 2018. I was told that she came from parents, grandparents, and great- grandparents with great lines, and OFA ratings of good to excellent hips. For anyone new to Golden Retrievers, a very common, inheritable disease in pure bred large dogs is hip dysplasia. This disease is cripping and life-long. It has major implications on a dog's quality of life. I was so happy to hear that my dog was coming from such great lines of breeding. I was naive and trusted that this information was true.

Sharon and Pat, the breeders, created an amazing Facebook group, called Oceans Breeze Family (OBF). Every family who purchased a dog from them was invited. The group seemed like a wonderful, supportive community of people who shared stories and pictures of their dogs. All was great, until another dog owner posted a concerning question about her dog's hips. This is when Sharon and Pat began lying, hiding information, placing blame on the innocent, and deceiving members. 

Long story short, the father of 8-9 litters of puppies (Independence Day, "Indy") has MODERATE HIP DYSPLASIA. Sharon and Pat lied to every Oceans Breeze puppy owner. Clearly, Indy had hip dysplasia, which again is a GENETIC, INHERITABLE LIFE-LONG DISEASE, when they bred him. When the owner of the puppy who had concerns about her dogs hips (he was stiff and limped after running, was wincing in pain, and was very lethargic), Sharon and Pat told her "it's just growing pains, your dog's parents both have god hips"). When I posted that Indy was diagnosed with MODERATE HIP DYSPLASIA in August of 2019, Sharon and Pat denied this. Indy's hip x-ray ratings is listed in a public database, the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals (OFA). 

Several MAJOR issues: Indy's hips were not x-rayed until AGE 6, after he fathered 8-9 litters. First, how could Sharon and Pat confidently say that he had a rating of "GOOD" hips? Second, when Indy's MODERATE HIP DYSPLASIA was revealed (when they finally got his hips x-rayed in August of 2019), why did Sharon and Pat FAIL TO DISCLOSE this GENETIC, INHERITABLE LIFE-LING DISEASE to every single one of the Oceans Breeze dog owners? Indy fathered or is some way directly related to every single Oceans Breeze puppy. When confronted on this information, how could Sharon and Pat DENY that Indy's hips are in fact, not only NOT "good", but MODERATELY DYSPLASTIC.

The last issue is how disgustingly RUDE, DISMISSIVE, and DISRESPECTFUL Sharon and Pat were to the owner of the puppy whose hips, at only 16 months old are already MILDLY DYSPLASTIC. Sharon and Pat's only solution to this injustice of deceit was to take her dog back, and give her one from a new litter of dogs whose parents will be screened for hip dysplasia. Why would any dog owner want to give their dog back? When I suggested that this dog owner should receive a refund of her $1,500 to put toward medical bills (the $500 that she spent to get her dogs hips x-rays), and the ongoing, life-long medical treatments that her dog will need to address his dysplastic hips, I was told to mind my own business, and "stop stirring up trouble."

I'd finally like to address the disgusting living conditions that Sharon and Pat reside in. They have probably 20+ dogs in their house. These dogs are kept in crates all day, every day, with the exception of 30 minutes that they are let out to play. These dogs are not given the proper life, nor attention. When I picked my dog up, she was covered in feces. When a friend of mine picked her dog up, she later learned that he came home with fleas. Another member of Oceans Breeze shared me with privately, that his dog came home with a rash all over his face. Sharon and Pat make their living off of breeding dogs. They are irresponsible breeders who breed too many dogs at once. The end result is an overabundance of dogs that do not have homes. Sharon and Pat have been suspended from Facebook on a continual basis for trying to sell the overflow of puppies on Facebook. 

When looking for a Golden Retriever, you should be able to trust that the breeders are responsible, knowledgeable, and truthful. Sharon and Pat are none of these. It took me almost a year and a half to see the truth. Other members will probably post reviews that they are always responsive to questions, always supportive, and always here to help. Yes, Sharon and Pat were responsive to questions; however, were their responses correct? No. Were their responses based in any sort of research or evidence-based recommendations? No. When this dog owner asked about her dog's stiffness, limping, and pain, Sharon and Pat said it's "growing pains." If this dog owner had listened to Sharon and Pat, she would have never known that her dog has hip dysplasia, and she would have never gotten him the early treatment to make his life the best it can be given his diagnosis. What dog at 16 months (this is considered an adult dog), is stiff and limps as a result of growing pains? They are done growing. For anyone with any degree of common sense (let alone dog breeders!), this makes absolutely no sense. Shouldn't a responsible breeder recommend that she take her dog to the vet to make sure nothing is wrong? I'd like to think so.

I am disgusted, disappointed, and truly sickened not only by the horrific living conditions, but by the complete ignorance, deceit, and disregard when their members confront them on such an important issue. The end result of hiding, and then denying the issue of hidden hip dysplasia from families of 8-9 litters of puppies, was being removed from the Oceans Breeze Family group. What type of "family" throws you out when you bring an important issue to the forefront? Think about that when considering Oceans Breeze breeders.

There are so many breeders out there. Waiting for a puppy from a reputable, responsible, and knowledgeable breeder is worth the wait. To be honest, I am not sure how much longer Oceans Breeze will remain in business. Animal control, when (not if) when called, would immediately shut the entire business down, which quite frankly is long overdue.


----------



## MustLuvDogs (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi,

I see that this initial thread asking for opinions on breeders in the New England area is rather outdated at this point, but I would like to share my opinion for anyone revisiting this thread, or for new people in search of a reputable breeder.

I lost my 12 year old golden retriever, who was a rescue, in May of 2018. I was heartbroken and desperately wanted another golden retriever. I was looking to buy a pure bred (I so loved the breed!), and was hoping to find a puppy in the June- July timeframe so that I could spend the summer months raising and training a puppy. I was also frustrated that it was so difficult to find a breeder with availability; it seemed as though every breeder I contacted had litters that were just born or coming due, but all of the puppies were spoken for. I was being told that I would be put on a 6 month to 1 year waiting list. 

A family friend referred me to Oceans Breeze. It turned out that a litter was born in late June and the puppies would be able to go home in early August. This timing worked out beautifully. I was so excited that I contacted Sharon Gratton and Pat McKee (the Oceans Breeze owners), and was told that one puppy was still available, and two more litters were on the way (from two other dogs that were due to give birth in July and then August). Sometime soon, I would be getting a puppy to love!

When I spoke to Sharon and Pat, they seemed to be lovely people. They told me that "the dogs come from good to excellent lines" and that the parents, grandparents, and great-grandparents of the puppies from the June 2018 litter had OFA clearances. I was a novice buyer of golden retrievers, with somewhat limited knowledge of the exact questions to ask a breeder, and the paperwork needed to verify that what I was being told, was in fact true. Towards the end of July (when the puppies were 6 weeks old), I was able to pick out my puppy. I am not a judgmental person, but I was honestly shocked by the living conditions of the dogs. The mother, and the puppies, as well as the pregnant dog who was outside, were all covered with bugs. There was no air conditioning, and all of the puppies were so hot to the touch. I understand that it was in the peak of the summer, but I was told by Sharon and Pat that the puppies in the house, bark at the fan because they were so hot. I was willing to overlook these conditions because I thought that Sharon and Pat were doing the best they could. 

I picked out my puppy and spent hours talking to them. They were telling me again what wonderful lines the father comes from, and how past generations all had full clearances. I was so excited on the drive home and for the two weeks leading up to taking my new puppy home. When I drove back to get my puppy two weeks later, I was given a packet of information, which listed the clearances of the father of my puppy's parents and grandparents. I did not think to ask if my puppy's father was ever cleared. I assumed that he was. This was my mistake and I am not blaming anyone for that.

I raised and trained my dog, and I can honestly tell you that she is a beautiful, smart, and sociable puppy. She became certified as a therapy dog at only 1 year old. I get compliments on her no matter where I take her. I would like to think that all of the training classes that I continually take her to has a major impact on the dog that she has grown into. Puppyhood was no easy task, but I loved her since day 1 and I enjoyed raising her. I took her good health as a sign that she came from a reputable breeder, and that all of the information Sharon and Pat told me was true.

After approximately one year, I found out that Sharon and Pat have been breeding dogs with known health issues, one being hip dysplasia. When asked about this, Sharon and Pat came up with various excuses ("I never said we did OFA clearances," "The OFA results are not reliable," "Indy's hip dysplasia is environmental, and not hereditary" etc.). An ongoing investigation keeps yielding more and more deception and irresponsible breeding. I am very disappointed in how they are reacting as people, but more so as breeders. They misplace blame, make ridiculous excuses for their negligence, and continue to change their story to cover lies. 


In conclusion, I do not recommend Oceans Breeze as reputable, knowledgeable, or reliable breeders. They seem to shortcut all of the responsibilities that reputable breeders engage in, obtaining 4 core health clearances for every dog, being the most overlooked and downplayed one of them all. Please take responsible measures when looking for a puppy, do your research, ask for documentation, and do not make the same mistake I did. People are deceitful and have no remorse for their wrongdoings. It's a shame that innocent puppies and trusting people are suffering the consequences. I hope they are held responsible in the near future, so that this does not continue to go unnoticed and unreported.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I would check with Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club. I am a member and have seen several nice dogs at our events.


----------



## SearchingforScout (Apr 17, 2020)

SunGold said:


> Most of the breeders on your list pop up red flags in my memory. I am the past President of the Vermont Golden Retriever Club. Feel free to send me a message, I'd be happy to give you some names of good breeders in the area.


I saw your advice above.

Can you tell me anything about Isabella Gracie of Bristol, VT? 

And can I take you up on a list of Vermont breeders?

Thanks

Renee


----------



## MustLuvDogs (Oct 22, 2019)

vtdoohens5 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and I've been doing research on Goldens. We sadly lost our 12 week old Oliver from "dry drowning." Has anyone experienced this? Unfortunately, we were ill equipped and hadn't done proper research about finding a breeder. Oliver came from a puppy mill. I have read and read and searched the forum looking for recommendations and I'm not really finding anything. I've also just read not to trust any breeders on AKC Marketplace. I'm confused. I thought the AKC website was trustworthy. Here are the breeders I have found. Most I have contacted.
> 
> Hidden Acres in NY, Whalens Wonderful Goldens in NY, Beth Gooder in Canton NY, Dawn Melendez in CT, Michelle Ansler in NY, SandsGoldens in NY, Nadines Naturals, River Valley English Cream Goldens, Oceans Breeze Goldens in Vermont, Able Creek Kennels in North Carolina, and one other in Southern VT.
> 
> ...





SearchingforScout said:


> I saw your advice above.
> 
> Can you tell me anything about Isabella Gracie of Bristol, VT?
> 
> ...


----------



## MustLuvDogs (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi,
I am so sorry for the loss of Oliver. It is heartbreaking to lose our furry friends. They truly become part of the family.
I am not familiar with any of these breeders EXCEPT for Oceans Breeze in Arlington, VT. Please, please, please stay away from this breeder. They are your textbook backyard breeders/ puppy mill, do not take proper care of their dogs, and do not do proper testing and health clearances on their dogs before breeding. They bred a sire with known hip dysplasia with several dams (he sired approximately 9 litters of puppies). Additionally, they are not honest, trustworthy breeders, and when confronted, denied that their sire had hip dysplasia even though the diagnosis was posted on the OFA registry after he sired so many litters. They also post their litters/ puppies who have not been sold one the AKC marketplace, which many other users have recommended you shy away from.
It is so important to take your time, interview potential breeders, and wait for a litter from a highly reputable breeder who ensures you are receiving a healthy puppy. Do not be afraid to do your research on the breeder (Facebook reviews, Google reviews, etc) and to ask for copies of testing that has been done on the sire and dam. A breeder who has an abundance of puppies on standby should raise some red flags.
Please keep us updated on your search. I wish a healthy puppy comes your way soon 🐶🙏🏼♥


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

SearchingforScout said:


> I saw your advice above.
> 
> Can you tell me anything about Isabella Gracie of Bristol, VT?
> 
> ...


I would not recommend Isabella Gracie in Bristol. Backyard breeder, absolutely no health testing. A couple in my neighborhood got a female puppy from her, who was full of worms when they got her and now at almost 1 year old she has developed some kind of eye problem in both eyes.

I am in VT, and can PM you a list of breeders in Vermont, but keep in mind that Vermont is a small state and to get a puppy from a reputable breeder expanding your search would be beneficial.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

MustLuvDogs said:


> Hi,
> I am so sorry for the loss of Oliver. It is heartbreaking to lose our furry friends. They truly become part of the family.
> I am not familiar with any of these breeders EXCEPT for Oceans Breeze in Arlington, VT. Please, please, please stay away from this breeder. They are a puppy mill, do not take proper care of their dogs, and do not do proper testing on their dogs before breeding. They are not honest, trustworthy breeders. They also post their litters one the AKC marketplace, which many other users have recommended you shy away from.
> It is so important to take your time, interview potential breeders, and wait for a litter from a highly reputable breeder who ensures you are receiving a healthy puppy. Do not be afraid to do your research on the breeder (Facebook reviews, Google reviews, etc) and to ask for copies of testing that has been done on the sire and dam. A breeder who has an abundance of puppies on standby should raise some red flags.
> Please keep us updated on your search. I wish a healthy puppy comes your way soon 🐶🙏🏼♥


There are a few threads discussing Ocean's Breeze on here...if I recall they have since attempted to change their name..


----------



## SearchingforScout (Apr 17, 2020)

Emmdenn said:


> I would not recommend Isabella Gracie in Bristol. Backyard breeder, absolutely no health testing. A couple in my neighborhood got a female puppy from her, who was full of worms when they got her and now at almost 1 year old she has developed some kind of eye problem in both eyes.
> 
> I am in VT, and can PM you a list of breeders in Vermont, but keep in mind that Vermont is a small state and to get a puppy from a reputable breeder expanding your search would be beneficial.


I am in Westchester County, NY and willing to drive 5 hours in any direction, which is how I landed at the VT breeder mentioned above. Please do PM me a list and suggest how I can get a list in PA, NJ, CT, or MA. Thanks!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

SearchingforScout said:


> I am in Westchester County, NY and willing to drive 5 hours in any direction, which is how I landed at the VT breeder mentioned above. Please do PM me a list and suggest how I can get a list in PA, NJ, CT, or MA. Thanks!


PM'd you.


----------



## SearchingforScout (Apr 17, 2020)

vtdoohens5 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and I've been doing research on Goldens. We sadly lost our 12 week old Oliver from "dry drowning." Has anyone experienced this? Unfortunately, we were ill equipped and hadn't done proper research about finding a breeder. Oliver came from a puppy mill. I have read and read and searched the forum looking for recommendations and I'm not really finding anything. I've also just read not to trust any breeders on AKC Marketplace. I'm confused. I thought the AKC website was trustworthy. Here are the breeders I have found. Most I have contacted.
> 
> Hidden Acres in NY, Whalens Wonderful Goldens in NY, Beth Gooder in Canton NY, Dawn Melendez in CT, Michelle Ansler in NY, SandsGoldens in NY, Nadines Naturals, River Valley English Cream Goldens, Oceans Breeze Goldens in Vermont, Able Creek Kennels in North Carolina, and one other in Southern VT.
> 
> ...


Watch out for Whalens. I was told by another breeder that she is buying dogs in western PA on the cheap (who may or may not even be purebred Goldens) and "flipping" them for $2800, falsely claiming that they have health clearances. If you press her for the details on the health clearances she stops calling you back. She is very charming and will tell you that you "just missed" the puppies listed on her website, but lucky you, she has another litter. It's sort like buying a car from a classic bait and switch dealer pre-internet. I don't know if the story about buying dogs in PA is true of course, but I've now heard it from two different sources.


----------

